# Recommend me a QD



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I need something that can remove stubborn fingerprints without degrading the underlying carnuba wax layer. I will use it daily on the boot of the car after the car completes security check. 

I was looking at Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detailing spray but not sure if it leaves behind any polymers or wax or something else. I have Sonax BSD but that is everything but a QD. FK425 is readily available here but not sure if it plays well with waxes like Vic's Red, Dodo Blue Velvet etc.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Serious performance


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm just about to do the same - buy a new QD and personally have whittled down the choice to having Zaino Z6 and FK#425 back on the shelf - finding it hard to decide between the two! Used both before and they are excellent. Think Z6 has the edge - just, but not for value for money where FK wins hands down.

Also have BSD for monthly top ups as well  Decisions decisions !


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I find Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer to be really good. Love the finish it gives.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

when it comes to a wax the best qd is vics :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got Megs Last Touch & Auto Finesse Finale, both are very good.. Sticking with Finale though because it smells amazing


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaino Z6 for me :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Valet pro citrus bling fk425 cgv7 zaino z8 or sp ultra gloss show detailer.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Serious performance


+1 This one where you can have it at any strength you choose would probably
be your best value for money. Another contender would be ADS Nano Gloss
Paint Sealant. That will work at all sorts of dilutions. If it's going to be daily
use, some QDs won't be sutable. Sadly UQD won't. After about 5 or 6 coats
it just won't "layer", for want of a better term. Both the SPSD and the NGPS,
the latter @ 5:1, will take regular use.

If you're tempted by FK#425, I be inclined to water that down, because 
that's another "less is more" product.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried to mix FK425/BSD 30/70, works well, but the slickness from FK425 is gone after one wash and You get the properties from BSD.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I use Bilt Hamber Auto-QD or GTechniq C2V3 diluted to 1:3, both are great value for money...and again, less is more...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Angelwax QED for the win :thumb:
http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=qed

Wax based QD with a great finish. Such good VFM too! :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299093


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Gavla said:


> I use Bilt Hamber Auto-QD or GTechniq C2V3 diluted to 1:3, both are great value for money...and again, less is more...


I do have Bilt Hamber Auto QD but it always streaks on me. I diluted it 1:1 but it still streaked on me. Do you dilute it? I also doubt it has any alcohol/cleaners in it, it seems more like a water less wash.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AF Finale 

Zaino Z6


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

fk425.so nice to use.Nice smell.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Gary deans, now available in the UK, can't rate the stuff highly enough


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Meg's last touch detailer!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Poorboys QD+ is the best I've used. It contains a fair bit of carnauba and really enhances the look of a wax. When used on a sealant it also adds wetness to the finish and beads pretty well.

Britemax Spray & Shine & FK425 are also excellent, but the Poorboys just pips them IMO.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Dodo Juice Basics of Bling gets no love here?


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

I use it and I love it!! 2bottle on route to my house already!!

Simple, works like a charm and the smell is delicious!!


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Britemax spray and shine. Can't fault it.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Problem is that most of them leave something behind...
Personally I use poornoys spray & wipe
Otherwise you can use megs quik detailer ( the red bottle)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Dodo Juice Basics of Bling gets no love here?


Dodo Juice Basic of bling very good QD gives nice depth and wetness , maybe need rebuff sometimes but it very easy to use , very economy , fresh apple smell no chemical smell . FK425 and Zaino Z6 very good QD gives silvery glassy finish when use it over wax . 
Over wax my fav QD Victoria QD , Zymol Field Glaze , Werkstat Carnuba Glos . 
I know Zaino Z8 is spray sealant but if you want special look Z8 will gives everything .


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Foxhound said:


> I use it and I love it!! 2bottle on route to my house already!!
> 
> Simple, works like a charm and the smell is delicious!!


Awesome. Does the 1 liter concentrate work equally well? I was thinking it would have some alcohol in it to work as a QD but when you dilute it, does it still work well?


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Ops double post, sorry


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Dodo Juice Basics of Bling gets no love here?


Worst QD I've used (from concentrate). Leaves streaks and generally hard to get good results, at least for me it was. 

I use it as clay lube since I basically have 10L of it when diluted.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Has anyone used polish angel presto?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Lucas Slick Mist is nice. Can be used in the sun.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I always used to wax the EP3 with RG '55'

For quick detailing, Clearkote Quikshine is brilliant - super slick too.
Megs Last Touch - great

Now using Zaino Z6, brilliant again for slickness and removing fingerprints etc, and doesn't seem to lay down any protection - so could be a winner for you?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Dodo Juice Basics of Bling gets no love here?


I use it, great product and very economical.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> I do have Bilt Hamber Auto QD but it always streaks on me. I diluted it 1:1 but it still streaked on me. Do you dilute it? I also doubt it has any alcohol/cleaners in it, it seems more like a water less wash.


I am sure I read somewhere that the QD can be diluted to something like 10:1 for light cleaning.


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Awesome. Does the 1 liter concentrate work equally well? I was thinking it would have some alcohol in it to work as a QD but when you dilute it, does it still work well?


Well.. I use the one ready to spray.. not the concentrate one..
In my car works sweet and leaves a nice glossy shine.. plus at the first mist in the air it becomes a beading machine!! lol


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

For me it's either zaino z6 or AF finale. 

Both are excellent!!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Still agree with Z6 after all this time.


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a fan of megs ultimate QD I like the finish personally


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Andymain241 said:


> I'm a fan of megs ultimate QD I like the finish personally


+1 for Megs UQD. Always awesome.


----------



## Joee (Jun 7, 2014)

Andymain241 said:


> I'm a fan of megs ultimate QD I like the finish personally


+1 agree


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

josadler said:


> I tried to mix FK425/BSD 30/70, works well, but the slickness from FK425 is gone after one wash and You get the properties from BSD.


I also use this FK425:BSD blend, and like the results. The FK425 brings lubricity and slickness to the party; allowing the BSD to strut its stuff with gloss and hydrophobicity.

At other times, I use FK425 with H2O Polycharger - seems to actually add a little length to the period of protection.

I have in recent times tried Z6, and really like it. You must be sparing with the application - I've also noticed that it has a bit of a curing period; displaying extra bling the following day. It adds a 'cleanness' to the finish that I can't quite articulate, but it has me coming back for more.

I intend to try out Z8 and DJ Red Mist in the coming months in the never ending OCD search for the QD grail......


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

gally said:


> Still agree with Z6 after all this time.


have you tried the duragloss QD and is it similar to Z6


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Never used any Duragloss apart from the now obsolete shampoo. 

Hmmm Z6 or Z8 and Hydro2...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Z6 is great for me on glass.
Hydro2 was pretty good 
Gyeon Wetcoat went on nice too - I have loads of this left (3/4)bottle and quite fancy trying it on one of the cars.

Clio is wearing an old coat of Hydro2 topped with BSD, (bonnet has c2v3 on)
CRZ is wearing Werkstatt Prime, C1.5v2 topped with C2v3.

(so my only intention for the CRZ is more c2v3)

Clio may get stripped and m/c polished bank hol weekend.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

gally said:


> Never used any Duragloss apart from the now obsolete shampoo.


Is 901 no longer available?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Al_G said:


> Is 901 no longer available?


no still available, serious performance stock it :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Chemical Guys Synthetic QD. It can be diluted any way you want and is great for removing water marks or finger prints. It lasts ages and is great value for money. Been using it for years and it's one QD that's ALWAYS in my kit bag. I use it around the house too. It's great on the chrome in the bathroom.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have placed an order for some Dodo Juice BOB detailer for now as it is water based, no wax or sealants in it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Al_G said:


> Is 901 no longer available?


Still available as cheekymonkey says, but the gallon bottles are out of stock everywhere and will be so for several weeks - I emailed CCS earlier this week and they said it be a while before the larger sizes would be in stock. All down to them having to fill a container for import


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have placed an order for some Dodo Juice BOB detailer for now as it is water based, no wax or sealants in it.


Cool - :thumb: - please let us know your thoughts after you've given it a try


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Been using Meg's Last Touch professionally for years. Great for everything and leaves a nice look. I loved claying with it the first time as it laid down protection and when I rinsed I was pretty happy


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Al_G said:


> Is 901 no longer available?


Yep still available and going strong... An odd thing to imply thats it's been discontinued, Unless the cases of 901 we had arrive yesterday were make believe


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Been using britemax qd after each wash for ages now - nice to use last forever to!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Still available as cheekymonkey says, but the gallon bottles are out of stock everywhere and will be so for several weeks - I emailed CCS earlier this week and they said it be a while before the larger sizes would be in stock. All down to them having to fill a container for import


Alex at serious performance is expecting the gallon bottles next week as i recall:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Yep still available and going strong... An odd thing to imply thats it's been discontinued, Unless the cases of 901 we had arrive yesterday were make believe


are they the gallon ones Alex


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Zaino Z6 & Z8 for looks
Sonax BSD for protection

And I also rate autobrite berry blast


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Megs UQD
CG Synthetic QD
CG Speed Wipe

I always come back to these after trying out new ones.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

For the win ,,


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

cheekymonkey said:


> are they the gallon ones Alex


No... We've got 901 available but 902's are a few weeks away as per CCS.

Cheers.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

tango


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Been using Dodo Juice BOB detail spray for a few days now and I have mixed feelings about it. It is rather grabby and sticky when compared to something like ONR in QD dilution or Optimum Instant detailer. BOB needs to be chased around a little with the towel and streaks appear that need to be buffed out. It is more work than OID and though it claims to be water based & not adding any protection to the paint, I feel it certainly leaves something (wax, silicone, sealant, whatever) behind. Anybody has experience or comments on this QD as I want to like it. Lovely fragrance, fantastic color and the best bottle and spray head out there.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If its any help I bought a bottle of meguiars gold class on a whim from halfords in the 3for2 deals, found it really good


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Been using Dodo Juice BOB detail spray for a few days now and I have mixed feelings about it. It is rather grabby and sticky when compared to something like ONR in QD dilution or Optimum Instant detailer. BOB needs to be chased around a little with the towel and streaks appear that need to be buffed out. It is more work than OID and though it claims to be water based & not adding any protection to the paint, I feel it certainly leaves something (wax, silicone, sealant, whatever) behind. Anybody has experience or comments on this QD as I want to like it. Lovely fragrance, fantastic color and the best bottle and spray head out there.


Best method is one spritz and wipe straight away , don't spritz..spritz..spritz 
and maybe short pile microfiber works better with BOB QD .


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Used it as a drying aid after a wash with CG HFE today. Used a short nap towel and it worked well. Left a nice, just waxed finish.


----------

